# Banjo Minnows



## paDale (Jan 29, 2011)

The bass on my picture in my profile was caught on a banjo minnow.My son gave me a set for fathers day last yr.I took them out that day and on my 4th cast i caught a 31" northern pike.8 casts later i caught tht bass. what a fathers day.Have had really good success with them evercence.Will order more.Does anybody else like them.


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

paDale said:


> The bass on my picture in my profile was caught on a banjo minnow.My son gave me a set for fathers day last yr.I took them out that day and on my 4th cast i caught a 31" northern pike.8 casts later i caught tht bass. what a fathers day.Have had really good success with them evercence.Will order more.Does anybody else like them.


Ya,I got some a few years back,thought they worked pretty good,now that you mentioned it,I haven't seen them for awhile,will have to dig through tackle boxes and see if I can find them,put them back into service,
Thanks for reminding me Good Lures


----------



## paDale (Jan 29, 2011)

they do work.my pic. and story are actually on there website in success stories.i also have alot of luck with mepps kits.was wondering what else is hot.


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

paDale said:


> they do work.my pic. and story are actually on there website in success stories.i also have alot of luck with mepps kits.was wondering what else is hot.


Cool,will have to check that site, never heard of Mepps Kit ? where can I find one?


----------



## paDale (Jan 29, 2011)

mepps spinners work good around here.i get them at gander mt. and dicks sporting goods.they have different kits but i like the basser kits and the piker kits.Both come with a half dozen lures .all work good for both species around here.ifish alot of reservoirs and ponds in my area and i catch alot of big fish.i take my granddaughters fishing all the time ages 4,5,6,10 so we have to catch fish so they dont get bored(no grandsons)


----------



## KMixson (Jan 29, 2011)

I have some and have caught fish on them also. They move in a certain way that irritates bass into eating it just to get rid of it.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 29, 2011)

Inline spinners like roostertails will catch almost any fish that swims.


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 30, 2011)

paDale said:


> mepps spinners work good around here.i get them at gander mt. and dicks sporting goods.they have different kits but i like the basser kits and the piker kits.Both come with a half dozen lures .all work good for both species around here.ifish alot of reservoirs and ponds in my area and i catch alot of big fish.i take my granddaughters fishing all the time ages 4,5,6,10 so we have to catch fish so they dont get bored(no grandsons)


Checked out the Banjo Minnow site and seen your story,sounds like I definataly need to find those Banjos,they are sitting in one of my tackle boxes itchinf to catch some fish,
Thanks for the info on the Mepps kits,will have to look for them the next time I'm at the tackle store


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 30, 2011)

It's interesting that the Mepps spinner is mentioned in the Banjo Minnow topic. Both are my go-to lures. I LOVE BANJO MINNOWS. Sorry for the caps-lock, but yes I am screaming it. They seems so hokey and cheesy on the info-mercials, but they're as close to gold as any lure I've ever fished with. I'm going to get another set for this upcoming season.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 30, 2011)

My oldest son got a Banjo kit years ago, Its in the basement collecting dust. There was a VCR tape that came with it, ran across that the other day and thought about pulling them out this summer. 

I never put much stock into them, they were advertised along with teh pocket fisherman. 8)


----------



## perchin (Jan 31, 2011)

I won't pay for something, that is so hated and debated, that you can't even speak of it on bassresource. :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got some about 15 years ago when I was a kid... and they worked great in little farm ponds.

They haven't done jack squat for me in the bigger lakes and reservoirs... so I resorted to the Zoom Flukes and started catching even more fish - not to mention keeping more $$ in my pocket.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Zoom Flukes in pearl white. They were the first soft plastic I ever fished and I slayed em'. They will always have a spot in my tacklebag.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 31, 2011)

I have some of those Banjo minnows and have had very little success with them.. Maybe I didn't spit on them before fishing with um.... a little trick on the Mepps spinners.. any spinner for that matter. when you come in from fishing put a very small drop of sewing machine oil on the shaft around which the spinner moves... It makes it work a lot better.
peace
ron


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 31, 2011)

russ010 said:


> I got some about 15 years ago when I was a kid... and they worked great in little farm ponds.
> 
> They haven't done jack squat for me in the bigger lakes and reservoirs.



I wonder what the reason for that is. :-k


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I got some about 15 years ago when I was a kid... and they worked great in little farm ponds.
> ...



50% of the reason is I don't have them anymore and not wasting the money on them when a fluke does the same thing for $2 a pack of 10

But I have no idea why I couldn't get them to work... but on the next cast with a fluke I'd catch one. Same colors and all....


----------

